# Email archive issue



## artcurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2010)

I am currently running an email server on freebsd 7.2 procmail/postfix/imap/squirrelmail.

I need to come up with a way to archive all sent and recieved emails on a different server so I can have them for the purposes of the Sunshine Law.

Our current solution gets emails sent over from postfix via procmail. but I am seeing errors in logs to give me reason to want a better system. This is based off a script that the previous admin used and I used it when I built the new server but I dont like it....

I need a means to archive this by month and date...

any thoughts?

thanks


----------

